# Sony RX100 Mark IV - New Review and Fascinating SD Card Info



## expatinasia (Jul 29, 2015)

DPR has published a new review of what could well be the most advanced truly pocketable quality camera there is, the Sony RX100 Mark IV.

What I found most interesting about this review is what they say about the cards that it can take, and how that choice affects the camera performance etc.



> Because so many of the RX100 IV's features produce large amounts of data, you can only use all its features if you use specific SD cards. The main limitation isn't just one of speed, it's the size of file that the card can cope with. Only one of the five cards in the picture below allows the full use of the camera's capabilities (and it's not the fastest).



You can read more here:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-cybershot-dsc-rx100-iv


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 5, 2015)

Very interesting about the cards.
That would be a bit of a pain. You'd have to buy SDXC cards specifically for this camera.
I'd like this camera but that would put me off a bit. 
Maybe it's the future. I should stop buying SDHC cards.

So many different formats

Roll on SDXC and SDHC Phase II


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes. What I found interesting is that just choosing the fastest card does not mean it is the best card to get the most out of the camera. I will have to have a closer look at cards next time I purchase any.


----------

